# Dirty Babies?



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

I noticed lately that Ice's babies seem very dirty, like she's peed on them or they've peed on eachother or something. I know there are a lot of them for her to take care of, but they were staying really clean until the last couple of days. They are all fat and happy, and their eyes are open now, is this something I need to worry about? I've never noticed it before in the other litters I've raised in the past... Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never raised a litter and I'm a bit inexperienced, but I think if you are handling them without momma rat becoming upset I would think a warm washcloth would be okay. How many babies are there? I would think that Momma should be keeping up with cleaning them. Either way, I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep taming them and getting them used to being touched, pulled at, teeth checked, feet messed with and such. Remember to wash your hands as well after so that whatever is dirtying them up doesn't end up in your mouth or eyes. They should be trying their best to groom right now. I know my Push and Plop did so before their eyes were open and it took about a week before they stopped losing balance. Good luck!


----------



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

There are 13 babies! Hehe


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

A little wipe down should be fine if they smell too uriney. A little staining is normal in young ratties.

Their mama should be keeping up with it even with the 13 babies. Rats can have many more than that and I believe 13 is in the normal range.

Mama is probably feeling a little worn out. It might be a sign she's getting sick or that she isn't getting enough extras (protein). If you aren't already I'd give her some egg or Ensure (a spoonful or two is what I've heard) every day to give her a boost.

If she is young and this is her first litter, it might be that her mothering instincts are lacking from youth or inexperience. In which case she will need your help.


----------

